# Libyan: Future Tense



## Bruss04

I am in the business of learning the Libyan (western) dialect and I was wondering about the future tense. I have understood that the indication of future tense is different in different dialects. So regarding Libyan (western), is there one or more standard terms used to indicate future tense and how is it grammatically constructed? 

Thank you


----------



## MarcB

Welcome Bruss04, As you may know Libyan has more than one variety. In many cases b + non past reflects the future( this is used as habitual in Egypt and Levant) The sames as parts of Arabia. Sometimes the non past is used with a time indicator. Near the Tunisian border bash + non past is used as in Tunisia.
See this.


----------



## Anatoli

Isn't the Egyptian equivalent حـ (Ha-) of the future tense of the MSA marker سـ (sa-)?


----------



## MarcB

Anatoli said:


> Isn't the Egyptian equivalent حـ (Ha-) of the future tense of the MSA marker سـ (sa-)?


Yes you are right Anatoli.


----------



## SofiaB

liByan is basially a bedoiun dialet and has much in common with Arabian Bedawi and* Tunisian

*


----------



## ayed

In Saudi, Badawi usually use the prefix- ba *بــ*  in the nearest future tense..


----------



## jonquiliser

I just read "sanatakallam" and to my great pleasure understood it. So may I ask, how would it be then in Maghreb Arabic (is Libyan counted as part of the Maghreb, linguistically?)? Banatakallam? And in first person singular (I would also love to know the rest)?


----------



## djamal 2008

In algerian dialect we add the verb going and we say, for exemple, _*raayah *n'jib_, in order to say, I'm going to bring.


----------



## ayed

jonquiliser said:


> I just read "sanatakallam" and to my great pleasure understood it. So may I ask, how would it be then in Maghreb Arabic (is Libyan counted as part of the Maghreb, linguistically?)? Banatakallam? And in first person singular (I would also love to know the rest)?


In Moroccan dialect"Maghribi", they usually use ghaadi "*غادي*" and often contract it as "gha" *غـ*" ghanihdir"*غانهدر/غادي نهدر we're going to chat/talk*


----------



## jonquiliser

Thank you Ayed. So let's see if I get this right: _hdar_ is to talk in MA, _nihd*i*r_ is we talk, _ghanihdir_ is we will talk. Is it like that?


----------



## ayed

jonquiliser said:


> Thank you Ayed. So let's see if I get this right: _hdar_ is to talk in MA, _nihd*i*r_ is we talk, _ghanihdir_ is we will talk. Is it like that?


 They usuallt prefix the present tense with"ka'كـ " as in:
we're talking :كانهدرkanhidir


----------



## djamal 2008

Kanahdhar is to express the present or in tunisian is tawa, now.


----------



## jonquiliser

Excellent, thank you both! I'm confused by the spelling though; is the letter dh or d - كنهضر?


----------



## Bruss04

Thanks for the replies. According to my dad, he said you use the word "Towa" (now) before the present tense form, so "Towa nitkallim" he said you can add the prefix B- but it is not obligatory. And regarding the moroccan "Ghaadi" as someone mentioned, "Ghaadi" means "there" right, so is this the same word as the future indicator mentioned?

(again, I am not an arabic speaker so please excuse me if my questions are a bit strange)


----------



## clevermizo

ayed said:


> They usuallt prefix the present tense with"ka'كـ " as in:
> we're talking :كانهدرkanhidir



Actually kanihdar means "I talk". N- prefix means "I"; "we" is N+....+u: kanihdaru (I'm not sure about all the vowels in between).


----------



## ayed

clevermizo said:


> Actually kanihdar means "I talk". N- prefix means "I"; "we" is N+....+u: kanihdaru (I'm not sure about all the vowels in between).


 Even if in first singular person, they use the same prefix.
 كنطيب طعام I cook food


----------



## jonquiliser

Ok, I think I'm clearer about this now, shukran ya both .


----------

